

30 Years of .ORG - fcambus
http://happy30th.org

======
0x0
The "responsive" text layout needs some work.

I clicked and clicked expecting to find the second half of every sentence
(".ORG hit the 10 million mark with"... with what?) and only at the very end
did it occur to me to resize the browser window.

